# game thread, Heat vs Bulls, Dec 27, 7:30 pm, CSN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Miami Heat hope their second meeting with the Chicago Bulls goes a lot better than their first.
> 
> Dwyane Wade and the Heat try to get back to .500 for the first time since Nov. 12 and avenge an embarrassing opening-night loss as they play the Bulls at the United Center on Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061227/MIACHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Miami Heat </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 14 (.481)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Southeast</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>16 - 11 (.593)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>12 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.447</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.447</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.462</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.456</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wade, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>28.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>O'Neal, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Haslem, U</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Mourning, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Walker, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kapono, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Posey, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wright, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Payton, G</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hite, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barron, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Doleac, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Quinn, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Simien, W</TD><TD class=inTxt>5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Pat Riley</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Wright is an example of how much the Heat has changed. He entered the opening night game against Chicago with less than nine minutes left and the Heat in surrender mode. Now, the third-year forward is a starter who is defending players such as Ray Allen and Kobe Bryant and providing a more athletic look to the lineup.
> 
> In fact, with Shaquille O'Neal injured and Jason Williams back, only Dwyane Wade and Udonis Haslem remain as starters from the opening night loss to the Bulls. So perhaps it's no surprise it has taken this long to play more consistent basketball.
> 
> ...


Heat prepares to face Bulls


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/16324621.htm

Heat prepares to face Bulls

The Heat, riding high after Monday's win, will face a Bulls team that embarrassed Miami opening night.

BY ISRAEL GUTIERREZ

Against the Lakers on Monday, the Heat played arguably its best basketball since winning the NBA title.

And the team hasn't felt this good about itself since collecting those championship rings on opening night.

So it's only fitting that the Chicago Bulls are next on the schedule.

It was the Bulls who brought the Heat back to reality with a 42-point beating on opening night, marking the end of the championship celebration and the beginning of an early-season struggle that has lasted until recently.

So tonight's game in Chicago is about more than revenge. It's also an opportunity to prove those early problems are a thing of the past.

''Now we got our rings and stuff like that, so we're going to go out there and try to continue this little winning streak,'' Dorell Wright said. 'We're trying to get to .500. Coach has been saying that every day, `.500, .500.' So we're just going to go out there and get another win.''

With one more win, the Heat will be at the .500 mark for the first time since the team was 3-3 on Nov. 12. But this is hardly the team that began the season with an embarrassing loss.

DIFFERENT TEAM

Wright is an example of how much the Heat has changed. He entered the opening night game against Chicago with less than nine minutes left and the Heat in surrender mode. Now, the third-year forward is a starter who is defending players such as Ray Allen and Kobe Bryant and providing a more athletic look to the lineup.

In fact, with Shaquille O'Neal injured and Jason Williams back, only Dwyane Wade and Udonis Haslem remain as starters from the opening night loss to the Bulls. So perhaps it's no surprise it has taken this long to play more consistent basketball.

''You kind of get to the point a couple months into the season where guys kind of know what their roles are going to be and where you can be effective out on the court,'' said Antoine Walker, who was one of the starters on opening night. ``Right now if we can build on that, we can definitely take off right now. This is a good time for us to do that. Teams right now think we're not that good and they can beat us.''

The Bulls should have no confidence issues against the Heat after the opening night romp, not to mention the fact that they're playing at home, where they are 12-2, and have won 13 of their past 16 games overall.

But Walker figures the Bulls aren't quite the same team that the Heat had trouble with in last year's playoffs. Ben Wallace, Walker says, has actually had a negative effect on Chicago's defense.

''They can be scored upon,'' Walker said. ``They're not the same defensive team they were a year ago.

``I think last year they really packed the lane inside. Now this year is a little different because they rely on Ben to make a lot of plays. They did it as a five-man unit last year. But they're still very tough. But we're catching them on a back-to-back, so hopefully that works to our advantage.''

The statistics back up Walker's claim. After two straight seasons of leading the league in field-goal-percentage allowed, the Bulls are in the middle of the pack this season, giving up field goals at a 45.6 percent clip.

SHOOTING TOUCH

But these Bulls are also scoring more than they have the past two seasons, putting up more than 105 points a game in their 16 wins and 102 a game at home. So it will probably be the Heat defense that has to prove itself to earn a win.

''We just have to go up there, not make too many mistakes, get back on defense and make them face our half-court defense, which is pretty good,'' Wade said.

With just three games left before a daunting six-game West Coast trip that includes games against the Suns, Jazz and Lakers, the Heat is hoping this game against the Bulls provides just the opposite effect that the opening night matchup had.

''The next couple weeks is our season for right now, because we have an opportunity to get over .500 and get some cushion,'' Walker said. ``And teams are kind of waiting on us.''


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Home game. We need to defend the home court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT, Knicks 41-34 over Detroit Curry 15 pts 7-7. 7:28 in the second quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams called for the foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon scores 2-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem misses duhon rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, haslem rebounds. 

Wright no good, rebound bulls and Wade steals

Wright scores 2-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon no good, noc with the put back. 4-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright, good again 4-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace to hinrich for the layup 6-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright misses, duhon with the ball. 

Nocioni no good wright rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams shot is blocked by Deng! 

Bulls missed the shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mourning at foul line foul on Ben W. 

Fta good
second fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace is blocked by Zo. Heat ball.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

That Deng catch/block was a thing of absolute beauty.

Bulls playing a little sloppy, but with good energy so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich is blocked by wade. Wallace rebounds, Nocioni hits at the buzzer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem air ball, wright rebounds. Wade a long 3 no good. Haslem rebounds and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni good again!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade hurt?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Zo. 

TO 10-8 bulls. 

Bulls 39%, Heat 30%.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Walker plays defense like he has an I Pass


Stacey King responding to A Walker's comments on the Bulls defense being worse than last year. lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

zo with second foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

air ball duhon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nocioni has two fouls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores, haslem with the foul! 12-12 tie


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ft is good 13-12


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wright hits ft 13-13
second ft is no good Wallace rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dunk by Wright.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo no good wright boards.

Jay will for three. 18-15 Heat


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

To 18-15 2:58


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Heat making a game of it without Zo and wade in the game.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Dorrell Wright looks like a pretty nice player. Good defender, decent jump shot, super athletic.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Zo in foul trouble is a plus.
I want some gordon! I very much dislike skiles...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wade's getting x-rayed


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Now that I see Walker about to enter the game I remember what pisses me off on the new redesign of this board, If you're not logged in, Antwan Walker pops up on my page, every freekin time. The pop up , itself is annoying, that fact that it's Walker is just plain cruel.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two! 18-17


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doleac misses Deng rebounds. 

Gordon for two! 19-18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono for two off of a screen 20-19


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon a long 3 no good, wallace rebounds and hinrich misses, doleac rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono is blocked! Thabo fouled on the fast break.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo missed first ft
second ft good 20-20


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Thabo's got some springs!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker throws ball away, thabo Dunks!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono no good Wallace rebounds

Gordon is fouled by Antoine. 

FTA good 23-20
second fta good 24-20


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker is fouled by Wallace 

hits first fta 24-21
second no good Wallace rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace no good, Thabo rebounds no good, Walker rebounds, Quarter over 24-21 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 42%
Heatr 39%

Wright 9
Nocioni 6

Wallace has 7 rebounds, deng 2 blocks


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Sefolosha looks great.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The was the most beautiful non scoring sequence by Thabo. Great pass to Wallace, missed shot by ben and followed by an amazing rebound by sef and then missed shot. But it wqas beautiful.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores over Payton.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

steal by TT and he dunks!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Payton misses, rebound Brown


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown no good, posey rebounds 28-21


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich steals Ball knocked out by posey.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Ben is making the Glove look like a threadbare mitten.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores! 30-21


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TO! Good start in the second quarter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker no good gordon rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT over Mourning for 2!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT blocks Kapono but its goal tending


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

32-23

Gordon misses, walker rebounds, payton misses, payton gets it back


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Go the rookies :yay: :clap2: :clap:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

payton misses a 3, brown rebounds

TT Dunks!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

34-23

Kapono no good, brown rebounds. Brown hits a 15 ft shot! 36-23


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lots of energy by the bulls tonight!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono no good, gordon gets the ball Deng no good but TT rebounds and scores


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Gordon is so smooth tonight. The dunk by Thomas was proceeded by a sick crossover between the legs move that I only caught by rewinding my tivo and slowing it down


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Kapono! 

Kirk for three!!! Woweeeee 41-23


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jay will no good posey tips it in. 41-25

Gordon for three!!!! 44-25


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Illegal defense on TT. Jay will hits ft

Williams misses and brown rebounds. Brown no good Deng rebounds and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright misses, haslem rebounds. Kapono misses Gordon rebounds. 

TO 46-26


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

22-5 quarter!
Tyrus Thomas FANTASTIC quarter and Gordon is just cruising! START GORDON! The man is a star


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

cheap foul by kapono on Deng. Looks like james posey is going to hurt someone pretty soon..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk misses, rebound wright

Williams hits a three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses, Hinrich rebounds and haslem fouls him. 

FTA no good. 
second fta no good 46-29


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doleac hits a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nocioni for three! 49-31


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nocioni for three! 49-31


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

posey scores 

Gordon misses a three, Brown rebounds and doleac fouls him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Posey steals, jay williams scores. 49-35


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Haslem his third. 

Bulls ball. Gordon is fouled. 

TO 2:49 49-35 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 50% to 39% 

Gordon 11, Nocioni Jay Will and Wright 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fta is good the foul was on walker

second fta good 51-35


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doleac is blocked by TT!! TT rebounds

Gordon hits!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doleac for two 53-37


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses posey rebounds

Jay Will for three. 53-40


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what a block by t.thomas!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon was fouled by Doleac. His 3rd,. 

FTA good. 54-40
fta #2 good 55-40

Wade sprained wrist will not return


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker misses a 3, out of bounds to the bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace misses wright rebounds

Posey for three. 55-43


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon from 18 ft good!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright scores...

Halftime 57-45


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, I'm just so happy we bring Gordon off the bench!

Anyhow, if he scores the same in the 2nd half, he will have 38 points on the game....which means he'll be exactly, a 20.0 PPG guy this year after tonight.

Also, I'd kill to have Earl Barron on this team. I wonder if Khryapa, Sweets, and 2nd Rounders would be enough for him.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Gordon is a star! The man deserves to be a starter!
When he plays our whole team looks better!
Tyrus very impressive!
2 Guys i would never ever get rid of!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Ben Gordon's last 4 games : 88 minutes, 96 points. Wow.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fun facts.

-Bulls score more with Ben Gordon in the game than him out.
-Bulls give up the EXACT same amount of points, with him in the game, as they do without.
-Bulls score more points on offense with Kirk Hinrich off the court than they do with him in.
-Bulls give up significantly more points with Kirk Hinrich in than they do without him in.
-Bulls score more points on offense with Chris Duhon in the game, than with him out.
-The Bulls give up less points with Chris Duhon in than they do with him out of the game.
-The Bulls score significantly less with Thabo Sefolosha in the game than with him out. (but still 2.1 points per minute)
-The Bulls give up less points with Thabo Sefolosha in the game than with him out.

Just some interesting facts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon continues to play at such a high level. He's looking like an All Star. I hope that bald guy on the bench appreciates what he's doing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Ben Gordon continues to play at such a high level. He's looking like an All Star. I hope that bald guy on the bench appreciates what he's doing.


I heard Skiles was considering giving him Bread and Water after the game instead of the usual Nails and Goat Urine.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Ben Gordon continues to play at such a high level. He's looking like an All Star. I hope that bald guy on the bench appreciates what he's doing.


Me too!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> I heard Skiles was considering giving him Bread and Water after the game instead of the usual Nails and Goat Urine.


Good one.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I think the only way Ben Gordon leaves this team is if he is traded for a bonafide superstar. (KG)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich scores,

Wright no good mourning no good but called for the foul!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni misses, Jay will with the ball, duhon steals

Deng misses, rebound kapono


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jay will hits a three.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses, Jay Will rebounds. 

Jay will misses a 3, wallace rebounds, Noc misses a long shot. Deng rebounds

Steal haslem Jay will with the layup 59-50


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bigdbucks said:


> I think the only way Ben Gordon leaves this team is if he is traded for a bonafide superstar. (KG)


Or to the Knicks for expiring contracts in a restricted free agency battle....wait a second, that won't work, Ben's going to be a hot commodity on the free agent market, I believe the Bucks if they don't spend their money this year can go after him, and Charlotte will be able to, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled by Zo, his 4th. 

FTA is good. 60-50
second fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on nocioni, fouled Haslem. 

Wright is fouled. Deng fouls him during the shot

FTA misses
second fta good. 61-51


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni scores 63-51


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams misses, hinrich rebounds. Deng is blocked by Haslem on the FB.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Or to the Knicks for expiring contracts in a restricted free agency battle....wait a second, that won't work, Ben's going to be a hot commodity on the free agent market, I believe the Bucks if they don't spend their money this year can go after him, and Charlotte will be able to, too.


As a Bucks fan I just don't see them spittin out the money to BG. I can't see him wanting to play in Milwaukee either. Although with that backcourt it would be the MOST potent backcourt in the league. Ben really isn't a true point, but neither is Mo. I could see it work from the standpoint of the ball going through Bogut and him distributing to Redd and Gordon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls ball.

Deng misses, Haslem rebounds. 

Jump ball as haslem lost control. Wallace and haslem jump. 

Wallace wins the tap


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

duhon is fouled. 

FTA is missed
FTA #2 good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dang, can't one of our crap guards just go and foul people so Ben can get in!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doleac misses doleac rebounds kapono misses wallace rebounds loses it, kapono scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich no good, Deng tips no good rebound Heat

Wright is fouled by Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright misses first ft
misses the second...wallace rebounds

Kirk a three attempt no good, wright misses and haslem with the put back


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc hits a three!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TO Heat 67-56 6:01


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

little cold now..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem misses TT rebounds Gordon misses, noc and TT misses put backs. Quinn hits a three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright scores. 69-61

Gordon is fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fta misses
second fta good 70-61

Quinn misses haslem rebounds and then kapono travels


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Steal, doleac. 

Quinn carries the ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doleac scores! After a hinrich T/o

Gordon throws the ball away!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono hits a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tied at 87

Williams is killing us.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

This team has issues. I think its bipolar.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG. DENG!!! He's holding his wrist. 

I hate Posey so much..


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

****ing Posey. Damn I hate that guy. I hope Lu is ok.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Posey is ejected for a foul on deng.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Posey shoves Deng in the air while he goes for the dunk and immediately gets a flagrant.

Deng is on the floor, holding his wrist and he's in serious pain


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How many flagrant foul type 2's does Posey need to do against us. There comes a point where that player should just be banned from playing against a certain team.

Posey's a straight up thug.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Posey is the dirtiest player in teh league and he should be suspended for 10 games, especially if Deng is hurt seriously.

Rediculous. That guy is a scumbag basketball idiot. He's not even a thug, he so damn stupid.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7:16 87-87 tie.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Posey taking off his mouthpiece. Brings back memories as well.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the league must do something with posey!!what a low life he is!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Stern should take a long hard look at that replay. Let's get p*ssed and win this one.

Gordon with the great dish to Wallace for the dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng splits the pair of fts and bulls get the ball. 

Wallace dunks!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

At least Deng was able to complete his free throws. Looks like he'll be ok.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Quinn is blocked by Wallace out of bounds


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I had to go answer the door. Did Kirk get a double technical?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono is blocked. Heat get it back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Steal by Hinrich he misses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

90-87 bulls. 

Mourning scores. 90-89 TO bulls. 5:56


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Does it bother anyone else that Hinrich has more FGA than Gordon?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jason Williams put on his Kings jersey tonight. wow.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Does it bother anyone else that Hinrich has more FGA than Gordon?



Keep singing the same note, Sloth.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Does it bother anyone else that Hinrich has more FGA than Gordon?


A bit. But Gordon committing his fifth turnover just now bothers me even more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Does it bother anyone else that Hinrich has more FGA than Gordon?


No. One man cant take every shot


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Does it bother anyone else that Hinrich has more FGA than Gordon?


Does it bother anyone else you have an amazing ability to harp on one thing?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

williams misses a three. Zo and Wallace battle, out of bounds to heat

Zo scores. 92-91


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Come on, guys. We all know Kirk is out of shape and makes no effort to improve his game in the offseason.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng misses, wright rebounds 4:38

Haslem is fouled. Andres is called for the foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem misses first ft
second attempt is good 92-92


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores! 94-92 TO Heat


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I can't explain how badly I need a poo here. But I'm going to stick it out. We'd better win. I'm suffering badly here, and I'm makiing it worse by persevering here. I'm taking one for the team. The team had better justify this by winning.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sham said:


> I can't explain how badly I need a poo here. But I'm going to stick it out. We'd better win. I'm suffering badly here, and I'm makiing it worse by persevering here. I'm taking one for the team. The team had better justify this by winning.


You should buy a Location Free Base Station, and a PSP, then you can watch your TV in the bathroom on your PSP!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Heat called for over and back. 

Gordon scores again!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni called for his fifth foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono scores 96-94


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses, Wright rebounds and noc just fouled out!!!


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Goog job, Kirk. Keep shooting. You are only 6-17!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT in for Nocioni. Kapono scores again. 96-96


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hack a ben. yuck.

Ben airballing a FT. double yuck


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jay Williams fouls Ben Wallace. 

FTA misses
second fta good. 97-96


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Gordon should get the first look at the basket on every possession.


oh, and he's earned a shot to start and play 35 minutes with his recent play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT helps steal the ball. Williams grabs Wallace again at the top of the key. 

Wallace fta misses
second fta misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wallace steals, gordon scores!!! 99-96!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Hack-a-Ben in full effect.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

for one split second, as we were starting that fast break, Kapono turned his head to look over and see how close Ben W. was in order to foul.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is a 25-win team w/o Ben Gordon.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm really glad that Wallace got that steal there. Whew.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem misses and then tips in his miss.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Fire Skiles!


Agreed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses. Wright rebounds 99-98. 

Williams scores. 100-99 Heat


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben and one!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Ben!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon shot is good and is fouled!!! 101-100


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FTA good. 35 pts. 102-100


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Defense!!!

Kapono misses a 3, TT rebounds!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon's will to win is amazing.

But keep bringing him from the bench, SKILES.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT is fouled by zo on a dunk attempt!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Atta way Tyrus!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tyrus is 52% in fts. 

But he hits the first. 103-100
second ft good!!! 104-100

TO heat


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Way to go Rookie!! Ice in his veins


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see TT make both. He choked in a similar situation a week or so ago.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

i'm back guy's,my internet was down the last few day's.


Anyway great game,man i hate posey,and i'm so glad that we are up i hate the heat I think more then the knick's right now.Still i want this game bad,because the heat have been hitting some very luckie shot's,and really pi$$ing me off with thier chuck shot's.Go Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24.5 seconds left


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Agreed.


lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams is fouled by Gordon we had a foul to give


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its funny how we'll manage not to get the ball to Ben.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem misses, fouled by Thabl

FTA is good. 104-101
second fta good. 104-102


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> But keep bringing him from the bench, SKILES.


Perhaps Ben is performing so well _because_ Skiles is bringing him off the bench? Ben has had numerous starting opportunities before, right?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Its funny how we'll manage not to get the ball to Ben.



And then the ball goes straight to Ben. Whatever. Jesus, this is old.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Its funny how we'll manage not to get the ball to Ben.


you calling it already?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ball straight to Gordon again. Hmm. How curious.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Stupid internet. I haven't been able to get on since the 2nd quarter. 

Glad to see Tyrus getting important minutes again.

Not glad to see us having to fight tooth and nail to defeat a Shaq and Wade-less Miami Heat team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon got the ball and is fouled. 

fta good 105-102 36 pts
second fta misses, out of bounds to bulls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Its funny how we'll manage not to get the ball to Ben.


Gordon is currently attempting his fourth free throw in a span of 3.2 seconds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ball straight to Gordon again. Hmm. How curious.


LOL


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Uh-oh, Skiles can't be happy...we officially have a 20.0 PPG scorer on the team now.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

jnrjr79 said:


> And then the ball goes straight to Ben. Whatever. Jesus, this is old.


No kidding!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is fouled again. 

fta good. 106-102
second fta good 107-102. 

gordon with 38


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Uh-oh, Skiles can't be happy...we officially have a 20.0 PPG scorer on the team now.



Yeah, he must be furious.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Perhaps Ben is performing so well _because_ Skiles is bringing him off the bench?


It has nothing to do with it. Ben played his best ball as a starter last season. He's simply a slow starter in November, th at's all. 

It is NOW time to start Ben Gordon. No ifs or buts. He's clearly the best player on this team. Bringing him from the bench at this point is pure stupidity.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ball to Gordon again. I believe that's 3 straight times. It's amazing how Skiles won't let him get his. Oh wait, he's on his way to 40 tonight.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

sloth, you've made your feelings clear. anything else on your mind tonight?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem misses and is fouled. 

fta misses 
second fta good


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon gets the ball AGAIN! The TRAGEDY! TWO MORE FREE THROWS! Damn!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

If I were Pat Riley, I would have kept fouling Wallace.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

17 free throw attempts in 32 minutes is impressive -- BG did work on his mid-range game and getting to the line a lot in the off-season. The hard work seems to be paying off.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Uh-oh, Skiles can't be happy...we officially have a 20.0 PPG scorer on the team now.


I would be. Wouldnt you?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Career high for Gordon. What a player.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon ft is good. 108-103
second fta good for 40. 109-103

Game over, bulls win


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gordon. Yeah boi!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Gordon's first 40 point game of his career and career high!
We officially have our 20 ppg game scorer!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Meanwhile, there's actually a hell of a game going on between the Knicks and Pistons... midway through the 3rd OT and the Knicks up 144-141. Wow


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon now averages 20.1 points per game this season....on 44% shooting no less.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> It has nothing to do with it. Ben played his best ball as a starter last season. He's simply a slow starter in November, th at's all.
> 
> It is NOW time to start Ben Gordon. No ifs or buts. He's clearly the best player on this team. Bringing him from the bench at this point is pure stupidity.


I'm not sure I agree with "nothing to do with it" or "pure stupidity", but I do agree that Ben has more than earned a chance to start again. He's playing too well lately not to get some sort of recognition for it. For the past several weeks he's been our best guard by quite a margin. I agreed with the decision to bring him off the bench after he started out slow, and it worked. Now he's rolling and should start.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> If I were Pat Riley, I would have kept fouling Wallace.


Once under 2 minutes, off the ball fouls like that become free throw and the ball.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

ho hum, another UCONN alumn w/ 40+ tonite


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> If I were Pat Riley, I would have kept fouling Wallace.


can't intentionally foul someone away from the ball @ 2 minutes and below. i think it's one (or maybe two) ft's and possession is maintained. wierd that the announcers were wondering the same thing though, they should know that.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

I think that the Ben may be on the verge of stardom.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Once under 2 minutes, off the ball fouls like that become free throw and the ball.


Oh okay, thanks. I didn't know that.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Glad this game is over the heat have lost.Man i wish i could punch Posey in the face right now.Anyway between foye,j.william's and kapono having thier best game's of the year's against us,it's really starting to get annoying right now.I mean come on who in the heck expected any of these 3 to have big game's,esp foye because if u take his career high against us away and put his avg we win that minny game.And the same with today's game against the heat,it's a blow out again.Then again it might be some what the same if u avg in what D-wade would have had.


Still though these 3 guy's need to play how they played against us against everyone,and stick with it,or the bulls need to send messages out to the league to player's that where not going to have it.Maybe sick noc or big ben on them and shut them down,because i don't know how much more of this light's out shooting i can take from garbage player's.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

Good to see Tyrus Thomas getting crunch time minutes.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Soulful Sides said:


> I think that the Ben may be on the verge of stardom.


I've thought that for quite a while lol. I just wish he could do it more consistently, then he would be for sure.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon now averages 20.1 points per game this season....


And rising.

not counting this game:
19.4 over the 28 games
21.1 over the last 21
22.4 over the last 10
24.4 over the last 5


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Skiles had an interesting post game comment when someone asked him about Posey to paraphrase - he said he couldn't say what he'd like to see happen because it wouldn't be politically correct in today's NBA. 

Interesting.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

40 points in 31 minutes. Your table is ready BG.

Has any post-MJ Bulls player gone to the line 19 times during a game?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

narek said:


> Skiles had an interesting post game comment when someone asked him about Posey to paraphrase - he said he couldn't say what he'd like to see happen because it wouldn't be politically correct in today's NBA.
> 
> Interesting.


Missed the game. What did Posey do? Also, how did Wade get hurt?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Words can barely express how much relief was in that poo, in more ways than one.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

superdave said:


> Has any post-MJ Bulls player gone to the line 19 times during a game?



Ben had a 21 FTA game last year. It makes his 220 odd total attempts for last season look even worse.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm still angry at Posey. How could he hook a player with his forearm while the guy is in the air and then complain about the call?

I'll cap the foul and post it and you be the judge but it's clear that Posey should get suspended for his actions. How does one player hate a franchise this much? I think that Posey hipchecked Tyrus and got Kirk before as well?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

superdave said:


> Has any post-MJ Bulls player gone to the line 19 times during a game?


Hinrich shot 22 free throws against Orlando on 4/17 last year.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I've thought that for quite a while lol. I just wish he could do it more consistently, then he would be for sure.


he's been doing it consistently for over a month now


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

superdave said:


> 40 points in 31 minutes. Your table is ready BG.
> 
> Has any post-MJ Bulls player gone to the line 19 times during a game?


Ben Gordon has.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> I'm still angry at Posey. How could he hook a player with his forearm while the guy is in the air and then complain about the call?
> 
> I'll cap the foul and post it and you be the judge but it's clear that Posey should get suspended for his actions. How does one player hate a franchise this much? I think that Posey hipchecked Tyrus and got Kirk before as well?


I hope that some of Sterns animus toward the NY brawl remains, and that he takes into consideration Posey's history with the Bulls and gives him 2-3 games.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sham said:


> Ben had a 21 FTA game last year. It makes his 220 odd total attempts for last season look even worse.


He's going to eclipse that number by a ton by the end of January....so much improvement by Ben.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> 40 points in 31 minutes. Your table is ready BG.
> 
> Has any post-MJ Bulls player gone to the line 19 times during a game?


I don't think there's a player in the league who averages a point a minute.

Gordon's been 2 points for every 3 minutes, but that's including the cold start he had.

Lately he's been REAL close to 1 per 1, but obviously tonight he was well over that.

For those who ask why it'd be better to start him...

There's 6 minutes of Q1 and 6 minutes of Q3 that he could be playing, thus maximizing the floor time you can get for the guy. At 1 per 1, I think you want to play him until he's so tired he has to come out for a rest. I don't see how guys like Arenas can play 40+ (actually, all the top 10 scorers play close to 40/game) and our young guys can't. I have no sympathy for a 20-something (under 25 no less) athlete who can't play for 40 minutes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I have no sympathy for a 20-something (under 25 no less) athlete who can't play for 40 minutes.


Maybe Gordon isn't conditioned well enough to play 40 minutes a game?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

So what exactly did Posey do? Game wasn't on here, so I just watched the stats-watcher thing on NBA.com.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Maybe Gordon isn't conditioned well enough to play 40 minutes a game?


You get conditioned if you play 40 minutes a game.

If Eddy Curry can play 40 minutes a game then any of our guys should be able to. Except PJ Brown.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Where would we be without Gordon he had a great game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bre9 said:


> Where would we be without Gordon he had a great game.


Relying on Mr. 6-17 for points.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

nanokooshball said:


> he's been doing it consistently for over a month now


The season is a lot longer than a month. I'm talking real consistency, not streaky like he's always been. For the record here, he's one of my favorite players on the Bulls, so that's not meant as a diss, just the facts.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Relying on Mr. 6-17 for points.


Who is that?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Relying on Mr. 6-17 for points.


For the season, Hinrich has a better FG%, 3PT%, eFG% and True Shooting% than Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Soulful Sides said:


> Who is that?


Look at the box score.

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>31</td> <td>11-17</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>17-19</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>40 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>14</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>30</td> <td>6-17</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>14 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>17</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>24</td> <td>2-10</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>3</td> <td>11</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>26</td> <td>7-11</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>12</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>26</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>5</td> <td>11</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>9 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> A. Barrett</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> V. Khryapa</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>189</td> <td>39-81</td> <td>5-15</td> <td>26-38</td> <td>14</td> <td>45</td> <td>23</td> <td>13</td> <td>8</td> <td>7</td> <td>19</td> <td>109 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.481</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.684</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 14</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

That would be "Mr. out of condition" (according to some on here), Kirk. 

Great game tonight. Way to go Little Ben!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> For the season, Hinrich has a better FG%, 3PT%, eFG% and True Shooting% than Gordon.


Those stats probably won't be true in 2 weeks.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

I rather think that the scoring load falls to Luol and to Nocioni outside of Gordon. Not Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> For the season, Hinrich has a better FG%, 3PT%, eFG% and True Shooting% than Gordon.


Hinrich is sinking fast. He once was shooting over 50% FG. What's he at now, including tonight?

Gordon was below 40%. What's he at now, including tonight?

Two players heading in opposite directions.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> For the season, Hinrich has a better FG%, 3PT%, eFG% and True Shooting% than Gordon.


Who has the higher PER?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Who has the higher PER?


Who has the higher point per shot?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon has the higher PER and PPS. As it should be.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pretty soon, we'll be looking at the PER at SF argument, because that'll all that will be left.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Deng is getting XRays on his wrist tomorrow. He said something like "I hope its not as bad as I think it is"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Pretty soon, we'll be looking at the PER at SF argument, because that'll all that will be left.


You sound like a movie villain.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> You sound like a movie villain.


Nah. I just know what to expect.

Do you really think that both Gordon and Hinrich should be taking 17 shots in a game? Especially when one only makes 6 of them?

Look at the game tonight real hard. Miami without Wade and Shaq and they took us to the final minute on our home court after we had a big lead.

Seems like the 6-17 guy shot us out of the lead. It happens a LOT.

EDIT: I must point out that I think Hinrich could contribute in a lot of other ways if he focused on those other things.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> Posey taking off his mouthpiece. Brings back memories as well.


that was haslem and the mouth piece


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Nah. I just know what to expect.
> 
> EDIT: I must point out that I think Hinrich could contribute in a lot of other ways if he focused on those other things.


KH did help out the Bulls in other ways tonite. He was all world on Wade and forced him to the bench early! KH is to the Bulls what Posey is to the Heat!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

sov82 said:


> KH did help out the Bulls in other ways tonite. He was all world on Wade and forced him to the bench early! KH is to the Bulls what Posey is to the Heat!


Who'd he guard after Wade went down?

JWill? Wright?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> that was haslem and the mouth piece


yeah i know


----------

